# How is everyone managing the Internal/External SD Card configuration?



## kenmills78 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am struggling with how to best manage the internal/external SD card configuration on my Bionic... Any best practices out there? This is my first moto and I really like it sans this issue. Thanks for any help.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Start by making sure your storage location is set to sd card in settings, storage, storage location. Open the camera app, open the settings, choose the gear wheel and set the storage to sd card. Use your external microsd card for pictures, music, videos, etc. Do not try to install anything to sdcard because it will go to internal memory and apps there can/will be lost. Go to settings, applications, manage applications, media tab. If anything listed there has a check mark on it, touch it and 'Move to phone'. You won't lose apps that way.


----------

